# New 60 mp ff sony sensor?



## JonSnow (Nov 23, 2018)

https://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sr5-hot-these-are-the-next-two-new-sony-full-frame-sensors/

8k 60fps..... ??


----------



## BeenThere (Nov 23, 2018)

Really impressive sensor tech. We know Nikon will be on these sensors like fleas on a hound. Let’s hope Canon will evaluate for future R system, though probably too late for the next couple of bodies.


----------



## JonSnow (Nov 23, 2018)

No matter what Canon managers say I doubt canon will use third party sensors for their own full frame cameras. That would make their own sensor department look incompetent. P&S Sensors ....ok they do that. But i doubt we will see a ff canon with a sony sensor.


----------



## dak723 (Nov 23, 2018)

Spec lovers and techno-geeks will go crazy! Photographers...probably not. Will it take a better pic? Not likely.


----------



## JonSnow (Nov 23, 2018)

dak723 said:


> Spec lovers and techno-geeks will go crazy! Photographers...probably not. Will it take a better pic? Not likely.



I guess that is why Canon recycled the 18mp sensor for so many models and is now using a 2016 30mp sensor in a brand new camera....


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 23, 2018)

Let me see if I have this right.... Sony making a 60Mpixel sensor is bad, and Canon not making a 200Mpixel APS-H sensor is bad...


----------



## JonSnow (Nov 24, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Let me see if I have this right.... Sony making a 60Mpixel sensor is bad, and Canon not making a 200Mpixel APS-H sensor is bad...



New stuff is bad.... original 5d is all people need....


----------



## RayValdez360 (Nov 24, 2018)

JonSnow said:


> New stuff is bad.... original 5d is all people need....


 Everything is bad or not needed if Canon doesn't do it.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Nov 24, 2018)

dak723 said:


> Spec lovers and techno-geeks will go crazy! Photographers...probably not. Will it take a better pic? Not likely.


Let's just ignore that technology and image viewing standards are improving all the time.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 24, 2018)

60 mp seems like the new sensor expected for both Sony and Canon. They could both make 200mp if wanted, but, 60 mp is a good compromise when you balance all the factors.


----------

